# The AP Game



## floppy (Jun 17, 2011)

I am going to give it my first shot at the guessing game. All the fingers came from late 60's and 70's central office telephone equipment. All the other fingers I have processed before have been around 3 to 4 grams per pound. I will be using the AP method and digesting the foils in HCL/CL. My scale doesn't weigh in tenths of a gram so it will have to be a round number. I don't know what I am giving as a prize yet, but I will find something and post a pic later. Good luck everyone! 


BTW if you can't read the scale its 3.41LBS

And one more thing if someone is under by one gram and one is over by one gram the guess that is under will win.


----------



## Militoy (Jun 17, 2011)

floppy said:


> ...BTW if you can't read the scale its 3.41LBS...



Are you sure that's not 3 pounds, 4.1 ounces (3.26 pounds)?


----------



## martyn111 (Jun 17, 2011)

12 grams


----------



## plamenppp (Jun 17, 2011)

15.25 grams


----------



## floppy (Jun 17, 2011)

yes you are right militoy 3lbs 4.1 oz. Sorry my bad.


----------



## floppy (Jun 17, 2011)

I will have to take that as 15 grams plamenppp, my scale doesn't weigh fractions of a gram, just whole numbers.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 17, 2011)

floppy said:


> I will have to take that as 15 grams plamenppp, my scale doesn't weigh fractions of a gram, just whole numbers.



Take you a bunch of pin's if you have some clean ones and find out how many are in a gram and you can come close to generating the figure you need.


----------



## METLMASHER (Jun 17, 2011)

8) Hey guys, I'm in on the ground floor now (I missed the outcome of the other yield game ) so I'll say 11.5 gram 24 kt beautyful nug. (I want to see photo of said nug. Soon? tic-toc, tic-toc, tap, tap, tap, :lol: 
This forum and the amount of learning herein is the best thing I have done on a computer in my life.
MY HEARTFELT GRATITUDE FOR THE HARD WON INFORMATION AND TIRELESS
EFFORT SHOWN BY YOU, THE FORUM


----------



## etack (Jun 17, 2011)

14 


eRIC


----------



## Claudie (Jun 17, 2011)

Eleven Grams :|


----------



## Emmjae (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm guessing 9 grams


----------



## Sodbuster (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll go with a round number of 10 Grams

Ray


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 17, 2011)

I estimate 11.2g. 8)


----------



## copperkid_18 (Jun 17, 2011)

12.8 g


----------



## glondor (Jun 17, 2011)

This will not work with no fractions allowed. There are (reasonably) only 6 or 8 numbers that can be picked.


----------



## floppy (Jun 17, 2011)

You're right glondor. I will use barrens method of clean pins and figure how to get a more accurate number. Scratch the round numbers, you can guess what you want.


----------



## skeeter629 (Jun 17, 2011)

14.75 grams


----------



## meng2k7 (Jun 17, 2011)

8 grams.


----------



## seawolf (Jun 18, 2011)

9.62 grams
Mark


----------



## Militoy (Jun 18, 2011)

7.4 grams. Hope the gold is thick, the traces are thinner than regular 2 oz, and you wind up with at least double that from your process. But...that's my guess.


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 18, 2011)

8.1


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 18, 2011)

10.66 grams


----------



## adam_mizer (Jun 19, 2011)

10.3


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 19, 2011)

613.7 g :arrow: I really do not want to win another one I might be accused of being Prophet :twisted:


----------



## floppy (Jun 19, 2011)

Pretty darn sure you won't win with that guess Pat. :lol: But I sure hope you do! :shock:


----------



## glondor (Jun 19, 2011)

8.22


----------



## trashmaster (Jun 20, 2011)

11.25


----------



## EDI Refining (Jun 20, 2011)

10.45 grams


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jun 20, 2011)

7 metric tons.


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 21, 2011)

I propose a second game. How long will it take for these 3.26 pounds
of fingers to get processed so we can see the shiny gold button? :lol: 

I think another 3.27 days. 8)


----------



## martyn111 (Jun 21, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> I propose a second game. How long will it take for these 3.26 pounds
> of fingers to get processed so we can see the shiny gold button? :lol:
> 
> I think another 3.27 days. 8)



:lol: :lol: :lol: 5.5 days


----------



## floppy (Jun 21, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> I propose a second game. How long will it take for these 3.26 pounds
> of fingers to get processed so we can see the shiny gold button? :lol:
> 
> I think another 3.27 days. 8)



well I just digested the foils in hcl/cl today. So hopefully can drop tommorrow night. And am also expecting my first child to be born any day now so that may slow the process.


----------



## Militoy (Jun 21, 2011)

floppy said:


> ... And am also expecting my first child to be born any day now so that may slow the process...



Good luck and congratulations on your first kid! Just make sure working with the gold doesn't slow down the process of welcoming the child! I don't believe my own wife would have forgiven that kind of interference!


----------



## floppy (Jun 21, 2011)

Militoy said:


> floppy said:
> 
> 
> > ... And am also expecting my first child to be born any day now so that may slow the process...
> ...




Thank you very much militoy. I am so excited and also nervous at the same time, (if that makes sense). I do not let any part of this hobby interfere with my home life. I always make sure the needs of my family is met before any gold searching or refining takes place. My wife's bag is packed and ready and the nursery is ready for my baby. Just waiting for my wife to say its time. Its pretty darn cool, makes me very proud.


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 22, 2011)

Smart man!


----------



## Palladium (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations !!!!!!


----------



## hfywc (Jun 23, 2011)

around 6.3grams....


----------



## Oz (Jun 23, 2011)

I’m guessing floppy’s first child’s birth weight at 7lbs 8ozs.


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 23, 2011)

Oz said:


> I’m guessing floppy’s first child’s birth weight at 7lbs 8ozs.



lol, you cracked me up Oz

Congrats floppy !!


----------



## floppy (Jun 23, 2011)

That's pretty funny OZ. :lol: Didn't think about playing that guessing game. Back to the original game, I dropped the gold last night and am now drying it. Hopefully I will be able to melt tonight or tommorrow.


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 23, 2011)

If you can wait until Friday about 10:00PM, I will win the "second"
guessing game of three that this thread has spawned so far. :lol: 

As to the third guessing game, I am going to say 6.8 pounds
on the soon to be newest forum member. 8)


----------



## dtectr (Jun 23, 2011)

13g.
dtectr


----------



## floppy (Jun 24, 2011)

Alright the powder is dry and will be melted tonight. So good luck everyone. The guesses from 11 to 13 are going to be extremely close from the looks of it. I will also post a pic of the prize tonight as well, and shipping will be paid for by me. I am going to give out a pound of pins from old telecom boards (late 60's thru 70's). One stipulation though, the winner must post back to the forum of the yield they get from them. I haven't been able to process pins yet so I don't know what they will bring. But I did get my supplies from Steve yesterday to build my cell, can't wait. See ya in a few hours.


----------



## floppy (Jun 24, 2011)

BTW now that I have giving a close description of the weight I can no longer accept any guesses.  I also found out from the doctor today that they will be inducing the birth of my child tommorrow morning at 7 A.M., so I will be alittle late getting the prize sent out. 8)


----------



## floppy (Jun 24, 2011)

Well here it is and I used Barrens method of pins for the in between weight. It weighed an even 11 grams. 










So Claudie congratulations! You are the proud winner of these pins.







I don't know what you'll get out of them, but their old and its a pound. Please let the forum know how they turn out for you. If you will PM me your address ( I will pay for the postage) I will get them sent to you. I won't be able to send them till sometime next week, because like I said earlier the doctor is inducing the birth of my child in the morning. I hope everyone had fun playing and I would like to do it again sometime. I ordered new scales yesterday (weighs in 0.1 grams) so it will be easier to be more accurate. Well the next time you hear from me hopefully I will be the proud new father of a healthy baby girl. Have a good one!


----------



## Claudie (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank You floppy.
I guess we should keep this going eh? Maybe take guesses on the yield of the one pound of pins that was won in this contest as a new contest?


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 25, 2011)

Man!! I lost the first guessing game by .34 grams. Dang!

I did win the second guessing game though about when the melt would
be done!! 8) 

How did I do on the third guessing game about when floppy junior
or juniorette arrived?? :lol:


----------



## floppy (Jun 28, 2011)

Well Samantha Lynn was born Sat. night a healthy 7.5lbs. I will be posting a more detailed thread in the bar and grill. Thanks for playing everyone, I hope it was fun.


----------

